
Courtyard Marriott in Times Square is Spying on and Manipulating your Internet - jordhy
http://www.metafilter.com/114585/Courtyard-Marriott-in-Times-Square-is-spying-on-and-manipulating-your-Internet
======
devy
This is a repost of this <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3804608>

You should follow the guideline to post the source not from the news site.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
jeremymcanally
Lots of places do this if they have free wi-fi. I think Denver Airport does it
(or used to). The Portland city wi-fi thing used to do it. It's annoying, but
they have to make a load of cash rather than actually just charging me a few
bucks, amirite?

I'd pay $2 to not have to deal with the hassle those ads cause. Easily. And
that'd surely be more money than they're making off of me with them.

------
lutorm
Wouldn't just using HTTPS avoid this?

~~~
00joe
yes, Ghostery (firefox plugin) might stop it also.

